

Huge need for a simple web application for doctors - jakewolf
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB121555256426937107.html?mod=hps_us_editors_picks

======
ivey
The problem with the apps described in the article is that they've attempted
to make as much money as possible, instead of figuring out how to serve
patients better.

My doctor doesn't charge my $30 for a phone call, or to give me a
prescription. Doing it online benefits _both_ of us...so why would I pay extra
for it?

I know a company in Norcross, GA doing web apps for doctors submitting
insurance claims, so there's definitely some traction for webapps in the docs'
offices.

If someone decides to run with this, let me know, and I'll pass along a few
connections.

